# Canadian made "mystery amp"???



## LPBlue

Some time ago I was given an oddball combo amp supposedly Canadian made in the 60s called a "Keil" Its all p2p wiring and look like they were made as one-offs judging by all of the scribe marks on the chassis. Power is from a pair of 6AQ5s into a 12" marsland spkr. The metal cabinet is kind of wierd but interesting nonetheless as is the ac outlet in the control panel to plug in a turntable.




























The reverb unit is in the bottom of the cabinet and is powered from an ac outlet in the underside of the chassis. 










Scary but it works!

Has anyone else ever seen, heard or owned one?


----------



## traynor_garnet

What is the CSA number?


----------



## PintoMusic

LPBlue said:


> Has anyone else ever seen, heard or owned one?


This is the only mention of Kiel that I ever recall seeing:
http://www.tone-lizard.com/Kiel_Amplifiers.html


----------



## LPBlue

PintoMusic said:


> This is the only mention of Kiel that I ever recall seeing:
> http://www.tone-lizard.com/Kiel_Amplifiers.html


I emailed that guy a full set of pics and a description of the amp about 2 years ago and never heard a word back despite his _request_ for more information


----------



## Adicted to Tubes

That amp looks a lot like a Cobra amp i serviced a while back.the chassis is the same and a lot of the internal components are the same as well.In montreal in the 60's there was a compnay that made amps for different companies that distributed them under different names.

www.claramps.com


----------



## big frank

There are two of these amps on the folkway music website.
They're in Guelph.


----------



## mpwjones

*kiel amp*

i have recently found the identical chassis in a 1-12" combo amp called a velvetone president. same control panel. kitchener electronics is what kiel stands for. sounds nice, it's got that tube thing. my camera's broken so i can't post a pic, but i thought i was the only one with one of these. the tone lounge website has a kiel just like my velvetone but no other eferences on the web that i can find.


----------



## Hamstrung

mpwjones said:


> i have recently found the identical chassis in a 1-12" combo amp called a velvetone president. same control panel. kitchener electronics is what kiel stands for. sounds nice, it's got that tube thing. my camera's broken so i can't post a pic, but i thought i was the only one with one of these. the tone lounge website has a kiel just like my velvetone but no other eferences on the web that i can find.


I've got one of theses Keil's as well! I tried a while ago to find info on them and came upon the Kitchener Electronics name but note the spelling is KEil not KIel. I wonder if these are the same?


----------



## jcayer

Adicted to Tubes said:


> That amp looks a lot like a Cobra amp i serviced a while back.the chassis is the same and a lot of the internal components are the same as well.In montreal in the 60's there was a compnay that made amps for different companies that distributed them under different names.
> 
> www.claramps.com



Are you refering to Pepco amps. Here is a link to one fellow forumer website (hope he don't mind...)

http://sites.google.com/site/pepcotubeampinfo/

Nice amp BTW :rockon:


----------



## devnulljp

That metal case gives me the willies...and not in a good way.
What's it sound like?


----------



## Budda

i also want to know what it sounds like.


----------



## devnulljp

Budda said:


> i also want to know what it sounds like.


I'm guessing, regardless of what the amp itself is like, with that Marsland speaker in there it's got to sound something like "_Flubbh_"
Can't understand putting all that work into building those amps then pairing with those speakers. What were they thinking?


----------



## Robert1950

devnulljp said:


> I'm guessing, regardless of what the amp itself is like, with that Marsland speaker in there it's got to sound something like "_Flubbh_"
> Can't understand putting all that work into building those amps then pairing with those speakers. What were they thinking?


Long before Nafta. Marslands were Cdn made. British Pound was way higher. Duties, etc,... A LOT cheaper to put Marslands in.


----------



## onedrum

i have a keil p.a. amp i had modded by gar gillies. it's awesome. it has rogers tubes in it which might be mullards. i still have to check into that... anyone care to see it? also, i saw one of those combos at a place in kamloops or kelowna or something like that while on tour once. a few years ago i contacted someone in a library who worked for the city of kitchener and she tried to dig up some info on the company. only thing she found was a company that existed or was atleast registered for two years in the 60's. i'll see if i can dig up the email...


----------



## Geek

devnulljp said:


> That metal case gives me the willies...and not in a good way.


Looks like tin.

Maybe "recabbed" by a HVAC tech? 

Cheers!


----------



## greco

Geek said:


> Looks like tin.
> 
> Maybe "recabbed" by a HVAC tech?
> 
> Cheers!


A friend of mine (not Hamstrung) has the same amp in a green metal cab.

Now we have a creative HVAC tech...LOL

Dave


----------



## mpwjones

*kiel.*



LPBlue said:


> Some time ago I was given an oddball combo amp supposedly Canadian made in the 60s called a "Keil" Its all p2p wiring and look like they were made as one-offs judging by all of the scribe marks on the chassis. Power is from a pair of 6AQ5s into a 12" marsland spkr. The metal cabinet is kind of wierd but interesting nonetheless as is the ac outlet in the control panel to plug in a turntable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverb unit is in the bottom of the cabinet and is powered from an ac outlet in the underside of the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary but it works!
> 
> Has anyone else ever seen, heard or owned one?


yes i have. i have a velvetone president which is the same electronics and panel layout as the kiel, so it must be a different line from the same factory. tone lounge has a picture of another kiel and i just put mine up for sale on used victoria. i have a nice fender amp and i'm a bassist primarily so i'm selling it. sounds great, actually but it's clean right up to the top of the volume. no prob, just use a pedal.


----------



## snacker

Kitchener Electric Instruments Limited (KEIL) - cool old amps, i've played a few and they were great - none as meaty as that one though


----------



## Geriatricrocker

Keil was a wholesaler who had this line made for them , they often used bronze coloured covers , typical Marsland speakers, never saw many east of Ontario.


----------

